# Περί αριστερής "τρομοκρατίας"



## Costas (Jun 1, 2015)

Από την Καθημερινή:

«Η κατάρρευση της κυριότερης τρομοκρατικής οργάνωσης της χώρας (17Ν) το καλοκαίρι του 2002 ήταν ένα πραγματικά δραματικό γεγονός, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την 27χρονη πορεία της οργάνωσης, όμως δεν αποτέλεσε κομβικό σημείο στην ιστορία της χώρας, όπως παρουσιάστηκε τότε από τους κυρίαρχους πολιτικούς και μιντιακούς θεσμούς. Η εξάρθρωση και φυλάκιση της 17Ν, αντί να αποθαρρύνει και να ευνουχίσει το κίνημα της ένοπλης πάλης, οδήγησε στην εμφάνιση νέων ομάδων αντάρτικου πόλης και στην αύξηση και ένταση της επαναστατικής βίας».

Αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα του νέου βιβλίου του Γιώργου Κασιμέρη (καθηγητή στο University of Wolverhampton της Βρετανίας) για τα «Ακραία φαινόμενα διαρκείας: Βία και τρομοκρατία στη Μεταπολίτευση», ένα απόσπασμα του οποίου προδημοσιεύει σήμερα η «Καθημερινή».

Ο κ. Κασιμέρης έχει ερευνήσει το φαινόμενο της τρομοκρατίας και της πολιτικής βίας στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια. «Το βασικό μου κίνητρο για τη συγγραφή αυτού του βιβλίου», λέει, «ήταν η όλο και βαθύτερη συνειδητοποίηση ότι το τοπίο της εγχώριας τρομοκρατίας, παρά την εντυπωσιακή κατάρρευση της 17Ν, παραμένει ενεργό, περίπλοκο και απρόβλεπτο όσο ποτέ. Το περιβάλλον αυτό αντανακλά ένα διαρκώς διευρυνόμενο πεδίο, όπου οι βίαιες εξτρεμιστικές ιδέες εξακολουθούν να διαδίδονται με μεγάλη ταχύτητα στο εσωτερικό της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, παράγοντας κοινωνικο-πολιτιστικούς θυλάκους η αφοσίωση των οποίων στις δημοκρατικές αξίες και πρακτικές της μεταπολιτευτικής Ελλάδας μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, προβληματική.

Επιχειρηματολογεί ότι: «Οι καμπάνιες τρομοκρατίας δεν αποτελούν αυτόνομα φαινόμενα. Συνδέονται με ιστορικές, πολιτικές, κοινωνικές και οικονομικές συγκυρίες. Το βιβλίο αυτό γράφτηκε με την πεποίθηση ότι –άσχετα αν υποστηρίζει κανείς ή όχι την τακτική της πολιτικά υποκινούμενης βίας– είναι σημαντικό να τοποθετηθεί το φαινόμενο σε ένα ξεκάθαρο πλαίσιο κατανόησης, σε μια προσπάθεια να εξηγηθεί γιατί οι βίαιες επαναστατικές οργανώσεις εξακολουθούν να εμφανίζονται σε συγκεκριμένα δημοκρατικά εθνικά πλαίσια. Δυστυχώς, το μόνο συμπέρασμα που μπορεί να σχηματίσει κάποιος με ασφάλεια είναι ότι η Ελλάδα έχει ένα από τα πιο μακροχρόνια προβλήματα πολιτικής βίας και τρομοκρατίας στην Ευρώπη. Ακόμη πιο δυσάρεστο είναι το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία ένδειξη για την ύπαρξη ενός δρόμου διαφυγής από κάτι που αποτελεί πλέον μόνιμο χαρακτηριστικό στη σύγχρονη πολιτική ζωή της χώρας.

»Ως προς την ελληνική τρομοκρατία, τα στερεότυπα συνεχίζουν να χαρακτηρίζουν μεγάλο μέρος των αντιλήψεων για τις διάφορες συνωμοτικές πολιτικές οργανώσεις, παλιές και νέες: τα μέλη των οποίων αντιμετωπίζονται ως πολιτικοποιημένοι εγκληματίες και η χρήση βίας ως ένδειξη παραβατικής / εγκληματικής συμπεριφοράς, αγνοώντας την ευρύτερη επαναστατική κουλτούρα της χώρας και τις πολιτικές και κοινωνικο-οικονομικές συνθήκες που τη διευκολύνουν. Δεν πρέπει να προκαλεί έκπληξη το γεγονός ότι οι δίκες των τρομοκρατικών οργανώσεων 17Ν και ΕΛΑ, όπου ακολουθήθηκαν οι τυπικές διαδικασίες της δικαστικής διαδικασίας για ποινικές υποθέσεις, απέτυχαν να δώσουν ολοκληρωμένες απαντήσεις σε ζωτικής σημασίας ερωτήματα, με αποτέλεσμα πολλές πτυχές των υποθέσεων να παραμείνουν ασαφείς. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα ενός ανώτερου δικαστικού λειτουργού, που θέλησε να διατηρήσει την ανωνυμία του, “χάθηκε μια μεγάλη ευκαιρία”.

»Κεντρική θέση στον καθορισμό της μακροβιότητας της τρομοκρατικής πολιτικής βίας κατέχουν ο βαθμός δέσμευσης και οι πεποιθήσεις των εμπλεκομένων. Ενας από τους λόγους που η δράση του ΕΛΑ και της 17Ν είχε τέτοια διάρκεια, πέρα από την ανικανότητα του κράτους να διαγνώσει έγκαιρα το πρόβλημα, ήταν η αυθεντική πολιτική δέσμευση των εμπλεκομένων μελών...

»Θα μπορούσε κάποιος, όπως έκανε ένας βετεράνος Ελληνας πολιτικός που έχει πληγεί προσωπικά από την τρομοκρατία, να απορρίψει τον Κουφοντίνα, τον Τσιγαρίδα και τον Μαζιώτη ως “θύματα ρομαντικού φανατισμού”, επισημαίνοντας την περιθωριακή θέση των οργανώσεών τους και την αποτυχία τους να επηρεάσουν την ελληνική πολιτική σκηνή. Ωστόσο, ένα ιστορικό αποτυχίας δεν ισοδυναμεί αυτόματα με κάτι το αμελητέο. Η εκπληκτική διάρκεια των εκστρατειών του ΕΛΑ και της 17Ν, καθώς και η μετέπειτα δυναμική εμφάνιση μιας νέας γενιάς επαναστατικών οργανώσεων, επιβεβαιώνουν πώς η συνεχής προβολή της τρομοκρατίας ενισχύει τη μεταδοτικότητά της.

»Κεντρικό ρόλο στο βιβλίο κατέχει η άποψη ότι όσοι ζουν σε φιλελεύθερες δημοκρατικές κοινωνίες σπάνια επιλέγουν την πολιτική βία χωρίς να υπάρξει κάποιου είδους ζύμωση. Με άλλα λόγια, οι τρομοκράτες γίνονται, δεν γεννιούνται. Χρειάζεται, όπως το έθεσε κάποτε ο Αμερικανός πολιτικός επιστήμονας Ντέιβιντ Απτερ, “να πείσουν τον εαυτό τους”. Η πίστη στη χρησιμότητα και την αναγκαιότητα της βίας φανερώνει την ύπαρξη μιας συστημικής συλλογικής δυσαρέσκειας, καθώς και εμπόδια, ή αδικίες ή ανισότητες που πρέπει να διορθωθούν. Για να το θέσουμε διαφορετικά, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κάποιος απολογητής της τρομοκρατίας για να αναγνωρίσει ότι πολλά από τα παράπονα αυτών των οργανώσεων, παλαιών και νέων –κατάχρηση εξουσίας, πολιτική διαφθορά, αστυνομική βιαιότητα– είναι εύλογα, θεμιτά και σε καμία περίπτωση ασήμαντα.
»Κάθε κοινωνία έχεις το δικό της πνευματικό απόθεμα από παραστάσεις, σύμβολα και εικόνες που σχηματίζονται και διατηρούνται σε βάθος χρόνου. Στην Ελλάδα, τα πολιτικο-ιδεολογικά ρεύματα που ξεπήδησαν από τον ριζοσπαστισμό στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970 παραμένουν ζωντανά μέχρι σήμερα, κάτι που δεν ισχύει σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες με συγκριτικά ανεπτυγμένη ριζοσπαστική πολιτική κουλτούρα όπως η Ιταλία ή η Ισπανία. Στην ελληνική πολιτική κουλτούρα, η επαναστατική αντίδραση και η ωμή βία ενάντια στην καθεστωτική κοινωνικοπολιτική τάξη συνεχίζουν να χρησιμοποιούνται ως όπλα σύγκρουσης και διαφωνίας από οργανώσεις απογοητευμένες με εκείνο που προσλαμβάνουν ως απαθές πολιτικό σύστημα.

»Οι θεσμοί της χώρας έχουν, μέχρι τώρα, αποδειχτεί ικανοί να αντέξουν υψηλά επίπεδα τρομοκρατικής δράσης, όμως θα ήταν λάθος να υποτιμήσουμε τις δυσλειτουργίες που επίμονες καμπάνιες βίας προκαλούν στις πολιτικές απόψεις και συμπεριφορές. Εκείνο που φάνηκε ξεκάθαρα από το βίαιο ξέσπασμα στους δρόμους της χώρας τον Δεκέμβριο του 2008 ήταν ότι ένα ευρύ φάσμα ακτιβιστών και οργανώσεων συμμερίζονταν σε μεγάλο βαθμό τη μετωπική σύγκρουση ως έκφραση πολιτικής οργής. Τα επεισόδια δεν ήταν, όπως ισχυρίστηκαν πολλοί, μια εξέγερση ή κάποια ανταρσία ενάντια στις νεοφιλελεύθερες οικονομικές πολιτικές της κυβέρνησης. Πολλά από τα κυβερνητικά μέτρα που θεωρήθηκαν υπεύθυνα για το βίαιο ξέσπασμα δεν είχαν καν τεθεί σε εφαρμογή την περίοδο που η Αθήνα φλεγόταν. Μια τόσο βολική έμφαση στον ρόλο που διαδραμάτισαν στην εξέγερση το μόνο που πετυχαίνει είναι να κρύβει τους μακροχρόνιες πολιτικο-κοινωνικές παραμορφώσεις που βρίσκονται πίσω από τη βία.

»Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η κρίση, που συνεχίζει να ρίχνει βαριά τη σκιά της στη χώρα, δεν επιδείνωσε την κατάσταση. Τα σημάδια της ακραίας οικονομικής δυσφορίας, της όλο και βαθύτερης κοινωνικής πόλωσης, της ανεξέλεγκτης μετανάστευσης, της αποξενωμένης αστυνόμευσης [;] και της γενικευμένης ανομίας, ειδικά στην πρωτεύουσα, είναι υπερβολικά πολλά και ορατά για να τα αγνοήσουμε. Τα ρήγματα στην ελληνική κοινωνία όλο και βαθαίνουν.

»Ανεξάρτητα από την ιστορία και τη φήμη της, η ελληνική δημοκρατία δεν λειτουργεί εύρυθμα. Επεισόδια διαφωνίας, αναταραχής και βίας, ακόμη και τρομοκρατίας, αποτελούν αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι κάθε πλουραλιστικού πολιτικού περιβάλλοντος· όμως, όταν η τρομοκρατική βία γίνεται μέρος της καθημερινότητας μιας χώρας όπως συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα, τότε η δημοκρατία εκτίθεται σε περιττούς κινδύνους».


----------

